# First buck with a bow



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

My 14 yr old shot his first buck with his bow. Deer was 43 yards. Took some time to track him due to not much of a blood trail. Found 3/4 of his arrow with good blood on it along the trail. Buck made it about 80 yards.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats to you guys!! That’s a good looking buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats- that’s awesome!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks, he was way excited.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Excellent buck, way to go!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Love it! Congrats!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Way cool! Congrats.. to the young hunter!


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Best post so far this season! Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

awesome, congrats!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Totally awesome!!! Thats a trophy right there outstanding job!! Nothing like being there when your kid takes an animal.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Great job!!! Awesome buck


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Watching your kids experience success is pretty awesome! Congrats


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks to everybody. Nothing better than the kids having a successful hunt. Good luck to everyone else on their hunts.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is very cool. 
I get a much more excited when one of the kids or grandkids is successful than when I am.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Good for him. He has done something most guys never do which is shoot a buck with their bows.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Tanker Chief (Aug 6, 2019)

Way to go! That first buck is always the most memorable!


----------

